# Waiting



## PearlOnyx (Jun 28, 2002)

As some of you may or may not know, I've been going through the process for a reserve position for my home town for quite some time now. A month or so ago, I got a conditional offer pending passing the psychological, medical, and physical fitness. I passed all three about a week ago, and now I'm just waiting. Any idea what happens next, with the November 1st deadline looming?


----------



## dimen24 (Sep 25, 2003)

I would think that dept. wouldn't even have made an offer if the deadline applied to you. Then again that's just thinking. I am wondering if there is anything in Civ. Serv. law / procedures about that. I suppose you could ask your dept. contact or even Ashburton place. Hope you make it. 8)


----------



## Southside (Sep 4, 2003)

Pearl,

This is not meant to bring you down but, I know a guy who I took night classes with that went through same process near the deadline. They made him take the test all over again. They told him that unless the deal was done there is no deal and the new list takes over. Your department may be different so don't fret. You'll know soon, I am sure.


----------



## Dr.Magoo (May 2, 2002)

If you are not appointed by 10-31-03 by the old list, then it is over. New list goes into effect on 11-01-03.


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

I can't see the town spending $1500 plus to put him through the medical and then say sorry we have a new list, lets do this all over again. :?


----------



## CampusOfficer (Dec 29, 2002)

Pearl...just out of curiosity, what town is it?


----------



## Irishpride (May 5, 2002)

Pearl,

I don't know if you still need the answer but here you go. According to the term "Certification" as it relates to Civil Service it is completed once you sign the list and check the box that you will accept employment within the municipality. According to MGL Chp. 31 Sec. 25 once a new list is established the appointing authority cannot obtain Certifications from the old list once a new list has been established. Therefore as long as the list was signed (and box checked) before the new list has been established there is no problem. Good luck.


----------



## CampusOfficer (Dec 29, 2002)

I am not positive about this, but can't a department file for an extension of the list; if they are in the process of hiring off an old list?? My knowledge of civil circus is VERY limited, so this may not be true. Any one have any experience with this?


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

2 Officers I know had started their process JUST before a new list came out. Because they had already signed the paper for the town, they were able to be hired even though a new list came out about a week before they finished the process.

Just sharing what I know.


----------



## PearlOnyx (Jun 28, 2002)

JM,

Thank You. I've heard that answer from a few other people, that that is the case. I signed the list last spring, so I think I'm all set. Rumor has it, from an internal source, that everything is going to happen, middle of next week. So, I have my fingers crossed. I'm working Haunted Happenings through the Sheriff's Department Friday night, so I'll be sure to ask around and scrounge up as much intel as I can. Thank you very much.


----------

